# Kittens



## AnimalAnimeLover

I work at a vet clinic and we work with various different rescue groups. Yesterday one of our rescues brought us a mother cat Sophia and her 5 three week old kittens. They will be staying with us while they get their medical care and then move onto a foster home(which actually might be myself if they do not already have a foster). Anyway I thought everyone would like to see some pictures I took of this adorable family during my shift last night.


----------



## BrittyBear

Aww theyre so cute!!!! That grey one is so adorable! Black kitties are so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

BrittyBear said:


> Aww theyre so cute!!!! That grey one is so adorable! Black kitties are so cute
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are! I'm going to be in big trouble if I end up fostering them! By trouble I mean I'm going to want to adopt them all! They are just the sweetest bunch and Sophia is such a good mom. I love how the whole family is black and then we have the odd ball grey kitten. Were unsure on genders yet but we have some ideas but no for sure answers.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OMG! How Precious! Mama looks like she's doing a great job!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

10cats2dogs said:


> OMG! How Precious! Mama looks like she's doing a great job!


They are! Sophia is doing a wonderful job it seems with her litter. They were all rescued from a high volume kill shelter the day they were scheduled to be put to sleep. A very lucky family! Their staying in the clinic office during their stay.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I'm so glad they were rescued and just in the nick of time, so scary...
I honestly don't know how someone could live with themselves, putting down animals like that...

To put an animal to sleep thats suffering, is a gift...

To put little ones down like Sophia and kittens...just horribly sad...

She and babies sound like they're in caring hands now!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

10cats2dogs said:


> I'm so glad they were rescued and just in the nick of time, so scary...
> I honestly don't know how someone could live with themselves, putting down animals like that...
> 
> To put an animal to sleep thats suffering, is a gift...
> 
> To put little ones down like Sophia and kittens...just horribly sad...
> 
> She and babies sound like they're in caring hands now!


The rescue their with has pulled probably close to 20 cats from the high volume kill shelter this group was at in the past month alone.(They don't just take in cats either, they take in dogs, guinea pigs, hamsters, etc...). They pull as many as they can and many right in the nick of time. 

Their in very good hands and during their stay at the clinic will be spoiled. If I end up fostering this bunch there will be more pictures to come for sure!


----------



## Jetlaya67

AWW, they are all adorable! What a wonderful thing you are doing. They are all beautiful, including mama of course, but that little grey one pulls at my heart strings!


----------



## jking

They are so sweet! I love them!:blackcat


----------



## Blumpy710

Adorable


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Jetlaya67 said:


> AWW, they are all adorable! What a wonderful thing you are doing. They are all beautiful, including mama of course, but that little grey one pulls at my heart strings!


They are! We love working with the rescue groups even though it can be heartbreaking at times to see the conditions the animals come in, its very rewarding to know that were helping them out. Many get adopted before they even leave the clinic! 



jking said:


> They are so sweet! I love them!:blackcat


They are a very sweet bunch! The whole clinic has fallen in love with these guys!



Blumpy710 said:


> Adorable


They are!


----------



## spirite

Eeeeee!!! They're all sooo cute!!! And mama is gorgeous.

I'm so glad they were rescued at the last minute. It's hard to believe this beautiful family was almost not given a chance. You're doing such great work taking them in.

We expect frequent photo updates!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

spirite said:


> Eeeeee!!! They're all sooo cute!!! And mama is gorgeous.
> 
> I'm so glad they were rescued at the last minute. It's hard to believe this beautiful family was almost not given a chance. You're doing such great work taking them in.
> 
> We expect frequent photo updates!



They are and mom is an absolute sweetheart!

They are a very lucky bunch. If I end up fostering them I'll update you guys often for sure! I'm going to find out today if this family has a foster yet or if their still looking for one.


----------



## MsPepper

They are so cute <3


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

In regards to fostering them either myself, or 2 other coworkers/friends from work will be fostering them. We are unsure who out of the 3 of us will be taking them home yet.




MsPepper said:


> They are so cute <3



They are!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Update on the kittens. One of the techs I work with is currently fostering this family. They are all doing great! She was worried she might have to bottle feed the runt of the litter but hes back to nursing off mom on his own. Their starting to drink water on their own as well. They are 4 and half weeks now old(almost 5 weeks old). 

As for mom she is doing great as well.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Thanks for the update! So glad they are all doing well and healthy.


----------



## Lotu

So cute  We have a black cat (now 1) with ghost tabby stripes--even a tuft of white fur on the neck!! Do all the kittens have the tabby stripes? Any names yet? It would be fun if all the black cat names rhymed and then the gray one had a random name that didn't rhyme. For now, you could just call them A,B,C,D and 5...ha!


----------



## bellvillamor

They're SO adorable!! They look so teeny, is 5 weeks an estimate or do you know for sure their birthdates?


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Jetlaya67 said:


> Thanks for the update! So glad they are all doing well and healthy.


Your welcome! She says their turning into quite the playful bunch! I'll have to ask her to send me some photos. Shes been showing us tons of photos of them from her phone and the kittens have grown up so much! 




Lotu said:


> So cute  We have a black cat (now 1) with ghost tabby stripes--even a tuft of white fur on the neck!! Do all the kittens have the tabby stripes? Any names yet? It would be fun if all the black cat names rhymed and then the gray one had a random name that didn't rhyme. For now, you could just call them A,B,C,D and 5...ha!


Back when they were still at my work they did have tabby stripes but no one knows for sure if they will stay or not. Mom has no stripes. Mom Sophia is the only with a name so far. 




bellvillamor said:


> They're SO adorable!! They look so teeny, is 5 weeks an estimate or do you know for sure their birthdates?


They are. These photos are back when the kittens were 3 weeks old and still at my work. I'll have to have their foster mom(one of the techs I work with) send me some photos. She shows us photos of them from her phone and the kittens are a lot bigger now!


----------



## Darkaine

Definitely died of cuteness overload with those pictures.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Updated pictures of Sophia and the kittens courtesy of my friend at work who is fostering them. All are doing well and are now ready for adoption. 

We ended up with 3 males and 2 females(the grey one being one of the females). 

Sophia has gone into heat again but once her heat cycle passes she will be spayed by the rescue.


----------



## spirite

Mama Sophia looks barely bigger than they do!  

The little gray one looks like she might have tabby markings, and so does one of the black kittens. So they're about 8 weeks now, I guess? 

If you can, we'd love to see some pics of their furry little faces!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

BusterandKramersDaddy-They are.

spirite-Sophia is still a kitten herself the poor girl! Estimated age is 8 months old. 
Yes some of the black kittens have tabby markings and so does the grey female. They just turned 8 weeks old last week so their 9 weeks old as of today. 
I will have to ask her if she can send me some more pictures if she has any more. I'm told they are hard to photograph.


----------



## spirite

Oh, sorry - I forgot that it's not actually you who's fostering! It was nice enough of your friend to provide these! And...I'm guessing she'll have her hands full with Sophia in heat. Living with a kitty in head is just not fun.


----------



## Jetlaya67

How beautiful!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

spirite-Its okay. I might be fostering this next bunch of kittens we have at work. 4 kittens total and estimated 6 weeks of age as of tomorrow. No mom with this bunch though. 

The kittens are quite active from what I hear. Getting into everything. 

Sophia is actually currently at work. She was brought in to get her vaccines and spayed and then went into heat. I'm not sure if she will return to my friend now or if she is going to stay at the clinic until she is no longer in heat(which I hope is not the case, shes already causing our intact male rescue cats to spray).


Jetlaya67-They are.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

*More Kittens*

I have more kitten pictures for you guys. We had a new litter come in from the same rescue last week. The litter consists of four six week old kittens. They were found abandoned in a field in a box without their mom. Annie and Emily are the females and dilute torties and then we have Timmy the black and white male and Bobby the solid black male. They have all come down with an upper respiratory infection and are currently being treated for it. Bobby is the worst out of the four and is not eating anything(we are having to force feed him). I was going to take this litter home and foster them but due to them having a URI I can't. Perhaps after they recover if they still need a foster I will bring them home. I took tons of pictures of them which I will share over time.


----------



## gizmothecat

OH MY SQUEESSSSS. So precious..all of them. I love the black n white and that all black one OMGAAAH....dies....sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67

Beautiful babies! The white and black one is precious!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

gizmothecat-They are a very cute bunch and very sweet! Timmy would be the black and white one and hes the biggest of the bunch. Bobby would be the black one hes the runt and the one not doing the greatest at the moment with the URI. 

Jetlaya67-They are! That would be Timmy hes the biggest out of the bunch. 


More kitten pictures


----------



## Jiskefet

So sweet......

one of the girls looks so much like Xena when she was little. Xena was just about the same age when she was found......


----------



## Bon

awwwwwwwwww! thanks for sharing SO MUCH cuteness!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh Such wee cute precious babies!
And found dumped in a box....
That just fries my hide!
So glad they were found and saved...
C'mon Little Bobby, you can do it!♡♡


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Jiskefet-Awww Xena is adorable! 

Bon-Your welcome for the dose of cuteness! 

10cats2dogs-They are! I don't understand people who do things like that. They were pulled from the shelter the day they were scheduled to put to sleep as well by the rescue. Very lucky kittens! Bobby was eating on his own today once we encouraged him so things seem to be looking up for him. Annie, Emily and Timmy are eating fine on their own. All of them are still sneezing quite a bit though.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

What amazingly cute little babies! To think someone just heartlessly dumped then AND then their first shelter was going to euthanize them? Seriously? Kittens? GRRRRRRRRRR...tiny little helpless babies and a shelter wants to kill them too! PFFFFT @ that shelter and may Karma get the lowlifes who dumped such cuties!

Thank you for sharing...have to love kittens!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Mochas Mommy-They are a very cute bunch! They were taken to a kill shelter so sadly I'm not surprised they were almost put to sleep. 

I'll be sure to keep you guys updated on their health and if I can will take some pictures of them to share. I'm in next on Friday so I'll have to see if they are still at work.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Kill shelter or not...aren't kittens easier to adopt out? They would actually have no problems killing little babies that people will want to PAY money to adopt? *shaking my head in disbelief* 

i am so glad your place rescued them!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Mochas Mommy-Kittens do go pretty quickly but from the rescues experience with this kill shelter they don't like having young kittens that need to be fostered and weaned off of mom. I don't even understand that. 

Their safe with the rescue now and their getting spoiled rotten at the clinic. Everyone is overly paranoid about them and they get cuddles and play time out of their cage pretty much every hour. If they didn't come down the URI I would have taken them home by now.


----------



## spirite

Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!! More adorable kittens!! I hope they all get over their URIs soon, especially little Tommy - he doesn't look quite as perky as the others. 

The picture of the backs of the two little girls as they're running, when they're in the same exact position, is precious!!

They've all got these teeny little faces hiding in lots and lots of fur!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

spirite-We started them on antibiotics as soon as they started sneezing so we caught it right away. Annie, Emily and Timmy are doing well and not as bad as Bobby is. Bobby did eat on his own last night with some encouragement so it looks like things are looking up for him. Hes still much weaker then the others though, plus hes lost weight from being ill as well.


----------



## howsefrau32

OMG the adorableness overload....how CUTE!!!! I want to grab little Timmy and bring him home.....unfortunately I'm already overloaded as it is. I hope they all get over their colds and get homes very soon.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

howsefrau32-We caught it right away so hopefully they will get over this soon. I'm always seeing rescues I want to bring home with me at work but like you I can't have anymore permanent residents.


----------



## spirite

Goodness I invented a new kitten. I meant Bobby, not Timmy, and somehow came up with Tommy. :? Sorry about that little Bobby! 

Poor little guy - he's just off in a corner in a couple of the pics. But it's good to hear that he's eating on his own now!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

spirite-Its okay! 

Yeah he is hes not doing well at all but he is doing better then he has been.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Happy to say that all of the kittens have been adopted! 

However Sophia is not doing good at all. She has a horrible upper respiratory infection and has been battling it for the past couple weeks this being her third week with the URI. To make matters worse she has stopped eating and hasn't eaten anything for the past 6 days now. We have been syringe feeding her but she fights that every inch of the way. Poor girl has lost 2lbs already.


----------



## Heather72754

Aww, poor Sophia. What does the vet say? Anything else they can do to stimulate her appetite or help clear her nasal passages so she can smell her food?


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Heather72754-Sophia is currently at my work(vet clinic) as the rescues we work with are all foster home based so they stay with us until a foster is found or one of us decides to foster them. Sophia was fostered by one of our techs with her kittens and then brought in for her spay and vaccines and unfortunetly developed the URI. Our best guess is she picked it up when we had a group of rescue cats come in that had the virus. 

Shes clearly hungry as she comes running to the front of her cage or the office door(she keeps getting moved from Isolation to the office and back to Isolation because the manager wants her in the office but everyone else wants her in Isolation) whenever she sees we have food for her. We have tried every type of canned food and dry food and nothing is getting her to eat. Shes being syringe fed tuna and goats milk(after exhausting everything else). Shes getting her nasal passages wiped daily even though they aren't too bad. Were hoping that keeping them clear will help her sense of smell so she can eat. Shes on NutriCal just so she can get something in her system along with a small dose of Prednisone, Zeniquin and another medication that I can't remember the name of right now. We had her on Clavamox also which didn't do anything for her. One of our techs or boss is going to call the rescue today to see if what else they will let us try with her(they have to approve everything). 

Were hoping she starts eating soon because she can't go on not eating like this.


----------



## spirite

Oh, very mixed news. It's great that the kittens were adopted, but poor little Sophia! She's a tiny thing to begin with. 

A URI can affect a cat's eating that much?? It doesn't seem like there must be something else going on in addition to the URI? Margaux has a perpetually stuffy nose and when it's bad, she's not that interested in her food, but she's never refused food to the point where I had to syringe feed her or give supplements. 

I really hope Sophia will gain back her weight and be completely healthy soon.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

spirite-She came in at around 7lbs and now shes down to 5lbs. We have never seen a URI affect a cats eating this much before. Our boss has a feeling something else is going on but without the rescues approval he can't do anything else. Her temperature keeps changing as well one day she has a fever, and then it just kept going down and the past few days its been below normal. Something else is going on and I'm hoping the rescue gave us permission to explore her condition further. Shes such a sweet girl but not in good shape. Her coat has gotten pretty oily too(just by looking it and to touch its oily also, its never been like that before) and yesterday she started sneezing green snot. 

I'm back in on Wednesday and hoping for good news.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Could she have pneumonia??
Poor baby...


----------



## jking

I'm so sorry. I hope she has something treatable and that she can recover. Poor little baby.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

10cats2dogs-Its possible, shes really not doing well. I'm really hoping the rescue gave us permission to explore her condition further and if a new diagnosis was made agree to the treatment plan. They normally do but still. 

jking-I'm hoping for good news tomorrow when I go in. Even if it means she has something more serious then a URI as long as the rescue is okay with our treatment plan she should be okay. Its her not eating for so long that has everyone pretty worried.


----------



## Jenny bf

Aww they are adorable. The little grey remind me of my Kiki. So glad they were saved. Sophia looks like a natural mom


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Jenny bf-The kittens have all been adopted. Sophia on the other hand is suffering from a bad URI but we believe that something else is going on also. She was a very good mom though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

All Paws Crossed that you get the go ahead for treatment for Sophia!!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

10cats2dogs-I'll find out more tomorrow when I go into work. The tech who fostered her will be taking her back home to foster if she is not contagious to her other cats at home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Animal,
It may be a long shot....but have her teeth and gums been checked?
My little boy Charlie, had to have four teeth removed, one of which was cracked...
My vet is pretty sure that's what caused his sinus infection, since nothing else, other than pillow paw, which is what I took him in initially for, was going on...
Sharon


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

I am happy to report some good news for this bunch of kittens as well. They have all gotten over their URI's and are off at their foster home.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

10cats2dogs-She was given a full check over when she first arrived back in April with her kittens and then again when she was brought back for her vaccines and spay. Her teeth are in good health same goes for her gums. 

She has people interested in adopting her also(which is great seeing as black cats are hard to adopt out) but until she recovers the rescue will not place her up for adoption.


----------



## spirite

That's great news! They're sooooo cute!!!


----------



## spirite

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that the rescue ok's further treatment and that the vet can figure out what's going on and get the little girl all better!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

sprite-They already have some interested adopters in them so they should go quickly!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

spirite-Some good news! Sophia started eating on Monday and has been continuing to eat since then and gained a pound already in the past couple days. That was good news to walk into. I told her I go away for 2 days and of course you start eating on your own. The rescue gave the okay for further treatment if it was needed but it turns out she just has a very nasty URI like the original diagnosis. Theres talk about making her the clinic cat now shes a staff favorite.


----------



## bluemilk

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!! Like little black and gray socks in a drawer!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY! Sophia! That's Great news!
And it would be really cool if she gets to be the clinic cat!!


----------



## BrittyBear

I'm so glad she is eating again 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear

Aww they are so cute x) i would take them home with me if i could. But between mom and Mystery, that decision wouldnt be a very smart one xD i hope they find homes soon~

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67

Such sweet looking babies!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

10cats2dogs-Sophia has made a full recovery! She has her own litter box now(shes always had one but she now has one like you would buy for your own pet cat not just for a boarding cat) and a personal bed and dishes so we are all thinking she is staying at the clinic for good.

BrittyBear-Sophia has made a full recovery! As for the kittens yes they are cute. Sophia's have all found homes and I'm not sure about the other litter quite yet but hopefully they too will find their forever homes soon.

Jetlaya67-They are.


----------



## Marcia

I like the idea of using that extra large dog kennel as a home for momma and kittens! I just bought my second large dog cage to house Zoey and the new kittens to keep them isolated from her first batch. Later, I'm going to put the older kittens in hubby's office (Lacey's room) so the new kids can romp and roll on the floor and Zoey can stretch her legs for a few hours.


----------



## spirite

I was offline for a while, and it's great to come back to this news! So it does seem she'll become the clinic cat and have nice, cushy days ahead of her, while her kittens have also already found forever homes. What a great ending to a great story!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

spirite-It has been made official. Sophia is our clinic cat. This is going to be one spoiled kitty cat thats for sure! 3 of her kittens have left for their forever homes, just 2 boys left to be picked up. 



Marcia-We have quite a few laying around the clinic mostly donated so instead of sticking them in a wire stand up cage or one of our built in clinic cages we all figured that would be a better option while they were at the clinic. It worked out pretty well.


----------



## BrittyBear

I'm so glad she gets to be the clinic cat  yay for Sophia ^_^ she deserves to be spoiled x) im glad the kitties have found their homes too  hope the 2 boys get picked up soon~ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

BrittyBear-We are glad as well however our manager is pushing for our boss to declaw her because she can't deal with cat nails in her office(this lady has her own 3 cats declawed and believes every cat should be declawed).....no one else wants this poor girl declawed and I'm hoping my boss stands his ground on this one.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Declawed? I am visualizing a wicked ol' witch....big ol' meanie. Can't a compromise be made and she wear nail caps? I hope the rest of the staff let the big boss know that this is NOT an option. Leave literature around about the barbaric nature of declawing....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

mochas mommy said:


> declawed? I am visualizing a wicked ol' witch....big ol' meanie. Can't a compromise be made and she wear nail caps? I hope the rest of the staff let the big boss know that this is not an option. Leave literature around about the barbaric nature of declawing....
> 
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


this ↑↑ !!!


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Mocha's Mommy and 10cats2dogs-Its against our clinic policy to declaw cats as we all view it as barbaric and our boss and other vet refuse to declaw any cat that come in our clinic doors. What were worried about is that he will give in simply to get our manager to stop pushing him about it. Shes not my favorite person in the world for this and many other reasons.

She hardly even uses her nails so we honestly don't see what our manager is complaining about. She uses them to scratch her scratching posts and thats pretty much it apart from the rare times she uses them in play. 

One of our techs actually suggested nail caps if simply keeping them trimmed aren't enough for her.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I'm glad it is against policy and hope the boss and vet stick to their guns. If she gets her way, she will have bad karma thoughts coming from all CF members! In fact, if she is about to get her way, sharpen every cat's claws and encourage them to sharpen their claws on her backside


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

Mocha's Mommy-I'm glad as well. We get a lot of clients argue about it with us but once we explain why we are against declawing we manage to turn most of them around. Our manager actually pushed for our boss(hes one of our vets) to declaw her own 3 cats and when he refused took them elsewhere to have it done. Now he refuses to see her cats period. 

Sophia actually bites her and not playfully either and hisses at her and no one else has this problem, shes probably voicing her opinion on being declawed.


----------



## gizmothecat

because animals have a GREAT sense of people!!!!! there is a reason she is biting her!!!!!


----------



## spirite

Mochas Mommy, LOVE your last suggestion of what to do with those claws! 

AnimeLover, it might not be a bad idea to put literature and pics of declawing on your boss' desk to remind him...or maybe have all of the workers sign a tactful but stongly-worded letter about standing for his principles?

If your boss has any principles and any cojones whatsoever, he won't cave (maybe there's a tactful way to phrase that? )


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover

gizmothecat-Yes they do have a great sense of people thats for sure.


spirite-We actually have pamphlets printed out on why we won't declaw, what declawing actually is, and the side effects to declawing that we hand out to clients who ask us to declaw their cats. Probably wouldn't hurt to lay a few of them in his bin(he doesn't have his own desk or office(the manager takes over the entire office for herself not even our other manager sits in there half the time) or his mailbox. 
I like your idea about having us all sign a letter though. Something to bring up for sure next time I'm in.


----------

